# Challenging Feeding



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

My twins are now 14 weeks old and whilst my little boy will eat everything in sight, my little girl has always been more difficult and has always taken a lot longer to feed.  For the past two days things have got dramatically worse.  She screams during the feed, this usually starts after an ounce and a half, she goes rigid during the feed and puts her tongue in the way of the bottle as if to refuse  it.  If we leave the bottle in her mouth while she screams she will suddenly stop and then drink whatever is left. When she does stop we always try and wind her incase that is causing her discomfort.

As you can imagine this is starting to get us down and dread her feeds.  Any ideas? Don't know if this has any relevance but she had her second lot of jabs on Monday and I'm wondering if she's just a bit off colour due to that.

Thanks in advance for the help

Pushoz


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

it could be that she is off colour, if not let me know,tho it seems a bit like reflux


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Gerbera for the reply.  She wasn't noticeably off colour however things did improve slightly but have gone downhill again but she's got a cold.  Noticed now that she has about 3 ounces and stops and then after about 15 minutes will finish the rest of the bottle.  Think I may mention the reflux issue to the health visitor and see what she says.


----------

